# Has anyone heard from John Chant (JC94030)?



## physiognomy (Feb 5, 2012)

As the title states, I was wondering if anyone has been in communication with John Chant recently? I'm hoping everything is ok with him... I haven't had any communication regarding some plants I bought & would like to make sure things are ok.

If anyone can confirm a contact phone number with me via PM, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2012)

I got a PM from him last week or so.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks, Eric... The last message I received was on Jan 20th, so I'll give him a call tomorrow.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, I hate to say it, but John has gone MIA with some of my hard earned $$$. I only post this as a warning to others here, so they don't have to deal with the same situation. I have sent multiple messages via ebay, here, and left multiple voice mail messages asking about my purchases without reply. I don't know what else I can do, but I will be contacting his local police station and filing a complaint if I don't hear anything from him this week.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting to say the least. What name did/does he go by on ebay? He has only posted hear 68 times. I'm always careful with the new folks.


----------



## Ray (Feb 26, 2012)

John has been a customer of mine since 1999, and I've never had issues. About 6 weeks ago he bought a bunch of heat packs, so I assume he had plants to ship.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 26, 2012)

Like I said on my last phone message to John, he seemed like a stand up guy & I really hope he decides to do the right thing. Some communication would go a long way... I have gone from concern (for John), to confusion, to honest frustration.

orchidscalifornia2007 is his ebay username.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2012)

I've neverhad a money problem dealing with John so I can't imagine it should be serious. Maybe he is away so keep trying to get info. Good Luck.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought a besseae from John on eBay and took about a month to recieve the plant. I sent a couple of PM and messaged him within that month and no response.

Hope he is alright.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought a single paph from him on E-bay. It arrived with droopy leaves that my wife noticed immediately upon unpacking. I wasn't even home from work yet, and told Donna to take the plant out of the pot. There were very few roots. I contacted him. He was a bite rude. I told him that I expected to return the plant with no cost to me either way. I packed and shipped it back the following day. I was worried about getting any money back, but in the end did. I didn't post negative feed back as then he would do the same to me. That's the problem with e-bay. I've since looked at his plants but was afraid to try again. It's it's not over 30 days you can dispute threw e-bay and paypal.


----------

